# Top drawer article



## Scr (Sep 23, 2019)

Sept 23, 2019
Good afternoon,
Does anybody have TopDrawerSoccer Premium? Looking for an article on Nicki Dallin (Arsenal FC ECNL) posted recently. Maybe you could posted here ?? 
Thx, have a great day.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Sep 23, 2019)

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/girls-ecnl-monthly-standouts:-september_aid46842
Here’s the link of someone has an account.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Sep 24, 2019)

Here's the article - only copying the section where I saw her name last on the U18/19 mentions.  Just to add, Mollie Griswold of AZ Aresenal is a great player and really is what makes that team good. Gotta give her props. She is/was a discovery player (last season, don't know where she was rostered) and landed at AZ.  That team made some changes after all the club/team shuffling with DA and the ECNL AZ team shifts.  She'll be a good player for NC.
*
TopDrawerSoccer Girls ECNL U18/19 Monthly Standouts: September *

Kendall Cook, Atlanta Fire United - Cook scored three goals and recorded an assist against Prime FC and Tampa Bay United. She scored three of the teams four goals on the weekend and had the assist on the other goal. Cook helped Fire secure a pair of draws from the games. 

Mollie Griswold, AZ Arsenal - Griswold was a standout for AZ Arsenal in the trip to Southern California during wins over LAFC Slammers and Slammers FC. Alex Sampson, Alyssa Mahrt, Ari Fresquez, and Madelyn Gibbs were also standouts during the wins over the California squads. 

Kayla Burroughs, NC Fusion - Burroughs scored three goals and recorded an assist in NC Fusion’s win over South Carolina United. Kara Mills recorded two assists in the win. Caroline Woods had a goal and an assist. 

Brianna Behm, Richmond United - Behm recorded two assists in Richmond United’s win over VDA. Julia Edwards scored a goal and recorded an assist in the win. 

Lauren Meeks, McLean YSA - Meeks scored two goals in McLean’s win over VDA. Lauren Flynn, Nina Otto, and Eliza Turner also scored for McLean. 

Emalee Beltz, Kansas City Athletics - Beltz scored two goals in KC Athletics’ win over SLSG-MO. 

Porter List, Elite Girls Academy - List scored the lone goal in Elite Girls Academy’s win over Vardar.

Ella Richards, Eclipse Select SC - Richards scored two goals in Eclipse’s win over Michigan Hawks. 
Isabella Benavente, Orlando City - Benavente scored all three goals in Orlando City’s win over Alabama FC. 

Jolie Baltzegar, Armada FC Youth - Baltzegar scored two goals in Armada FC’s win over Orlando City. 

Hannah Farr, GSA - Farr recorded two assists in GSA’s win over Concorde Fire Premier. Farr also had a goal and an assist against Prime FC. 

Lucy Mitchell, Concorde Fire Platinum - Mitchell scored two goals in Fire’s win over Florida Elite SA. Renee Lyles also scored twice. 

Fayth Frederic, Sunrise Prime FC - Frederic scored two goals in Prime’s win over GSA. 

Averi Visage, Concorde Fire Platinum - Visage scored two goals in Fire’s win over Armada FC Youth Academy. 

Jazlyn Campbell, Eagles Soccer Club - Campbell scored two goals in Eagles’ win over Heat FC. 

Aniah Cutler, Strikers FC - Cutler scored two goals in Strikers’ win over Rebls. 

Barbara Olivieri, AHFC - Olivieri scored two goals in AHFC’s win over Sting Austin. 

Kiran Singh, Challenge SC - Singh scored two goals in Challenge SC’s win over Sting Austin. 

Brooke Roberts, Sting Dallas - Roberts scored two goals in Sting Dallas’ win over Oklahoma Celtic. 

Kionna Simon, Solar - Simon scored three goals in Solar’s win over Oklahoma Celtic. 

Nicole Dallin, Arsenal FC - Dallin scored multiple goals for Arsenal during their first three games of the season.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Keepers_Keeper said:


> Here's the article - only copying the section where I saw her name last on the U18/19 mentions.  Just to add, Mollie Griswold of AZ Aresenal is a great player and really is what makes that team good. Gotta give her props. She is/was a discovery player (last season, don't know where she was rostered) and landed at AZ.  That team made some changes after all the club/team shuffling with DA and the ECNL AZ team shifts.  She'll be a good player for NC.
> *
> TopDrawerSoccer Girls ECNL U18/19 Monthly Standouts: September *
> 
> ...


I didn't see any goalkeepers or defenders listed.  Is that a separate category?


----------



## myself (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> I didn't see any goalkeepers or defenders listed.  Is that a separate category?


Defenders and goalkeepers rarely get any recognition in these "standout" articles because it would require actually watching the game to determine who made an impact.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

myself said:


> Defenders and goalkeepers rarely get any recognition in these "standout" articles because it would require actually watching the game to determine who made an impact.


Midway through my son's college career, he switched from left mid to left defender.  His first year as a defender, as a Junior, he was cited for Conference Offensive Player of the Week in two consecutive weeks.  I jokingly asked his coach to put him up front to see if he could win Defensive Player of the Week (which were usually goalkeepers).


----------



## pewpew (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> I didn't see any goalkeepers or defenders listed.  Is that a separate category?





myself said:


> Defenders and goalkeepers rarely get any recognition in these "standout" articles because it would require actually watching the game to determine who made an impact.


One way to determine the GKs impact..which would require a bit more work..but one could see that if certain teams are running over most teams in their division/bracket/etc but there’s that team that isn’t scoring much but isn’t giving up many goals either. There’s the GK making an impact I’d say. Just my .02 as a GK parent.
#silentprofessional #quietprofessional #unsunghero #gamesaver #lastdefender #notanattentionseeker 
#tryingtocomeupwithcoolclichestuff


----------



## CopaMundial (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> I didn't see any goalkeepers or defenders listed.  Is that a separate category?


If they score a goal, bam! Recognition. Goals are the only way to calculate soccer superiority in the US. Why do you think USSF wants to convert all forwards to defenders.  Good defenders are over looked and get no love in their younger years. But everyone sure loves them when they save their ass. Sad that it never gets mentioned. But as others have said, that would require actually watching the game. For defenders and keepers, they should stay away from these goal counting weekly stat articles.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

CopaMundial said:


> If they score a goal, bam! Recognition. Goals are the only way to calculate soccer superiority in the US. Why do you think USSF wants to convert all forwards to defenders.  Good defenders are over looked and get no love in their younger years. But everyone sure loves them when they save their ass. Sad that it never gets mentioned. But as others have said, that would require actually watching the game. For defenders and keepers, they should stay away from these goal counting weekly stat articles.


When I was older and started playing Sunday 8AM pickup games (white t-shirts vs colored, no referees) I would play left defender because no one else wanted to.  Most of the time the player playing against me was a right-footed forward who used to be good, but had slowed down.  All I had to do was get in his way.


----------



## outside! (Sep 25, 2019)

espola said:


> When I was older and started playing Sunday 8AM pickup games (white t-shirts vs colored, no referees) I would play left defender because no one else wanted to.  Most of the time the player playing against me was a right-footed forward who used to be good, but had slowed down.  All I had to do was get in his way.


Being in the way is one of the most important parts of being a defender.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 25, 2019)

It’s really too bad the that the backline doesn’t get more recognition.  They are rarely subbed off and can usually do a decent job at other positions, but if you move a player back from mid or forward, they usually get eaten up.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)

outside! said:


> Being in the way is one of the most important parts of being a defender.


And before that is the sense to be in a position where it is possible to get in his way.


----------



## Poconos (Oct 1, 2019)

espola said:


> All I had to do was get in his way.


  isn't that what is done at any level?


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2019)

Poconos said:


> isn't that what is done at any level?


I used to think that when I was younger and played up front.


----------



## Poconos (Oct 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I used to think that when I was younger and played up front.


I haven't noticed that defending without getting in the way has been very successful, do you have telekinetic powers?


----------

